# Silly question...but can tortoises get the flu?



## TobesterTort (Dec 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if tortoises can get the flu. I have come down with something that I think might be h1n1 because I got the regular flu shot months ago and don't usually get the flu. I know that pets usually can't get illnesses from humans, but some pets have tested positive for h1n1 (no reptiles tho, i don't think) so I was wondering if anyone knew if your tortoise can get this flu from you? I'm scared to go near Toby until i get better. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 6, 2009)

A disease that can cross the species barrier is called a 'zoonoses'. Rabies is a famous zoonoctic disease that can affect almost any mammal- but does not affect birds, etc.

The zoonotic diseases between humans and reptiles are mostly Salmonellaosis (which the reptile carries, but is not actually affected by), and some parasites (pretty rare).

It is thought by some that the viral loads associated with flus and sneezing in general MAY help spread viruses that contribute to Respiratory Infection, although RI is mostly a bacterial infection of the lungs.

Bottom line: Not really a worry, but practice good handwashing and cover your sneezes anyway.

(A quick scan through Mader's "Reptile Medicine and Surgery" seems to confirm this.)


----------



## sammi (Dec 6, 2009)

I got bad cold a couple weeks ago and I stayed clear of Ernie. If I had to go in/around him or his cage, I washed my hands, covered my mouth, and if i could avoid it, didn't handle him. I would clean him up and feed him and leave him be, and have Tony do his baths and such. I am happy to report he stayed healthy =]


----------

